# photo editing



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Any of you guys do any photo editing? I've got a picture that I could use some help with. The subject is too dark, and the background is too light. Need to reverse it, and color up the sky...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I can take a pass at it. I'll pm my email

-DallanC


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

DallanC said:


> I can take a pass at it. I'll pm my email
> 
> -DallanC


+1


----------



## AlexCaro (Aug 17, 2020)

if this photo is on a phone, you can use Snapseed to edit it. You can use a brush to change dark and light parts. Also Adobe Lightroom is good


----------

